# preposizioni con i mesi e gli anni: nell'aprile del 2000



## Nualoa

Si può utilizzare tutte e due preposizioni indistintamente?


----------



## muriel

Sì, direri di sì.
"In" magari ti dà più l'idea della scansione mensile. "A" comunica di meno questa idea.
Muriel


----------



## muriel

Nualoa said:


> Si (può) possono utilizzare tutte e due le preposizioni indistintamente?


----------



## yasemin

Allora, si possono usare entrambi i modi?
Per usare "in" non si deve usare anche la parola "mese"?
Nel mese di gennaio, per esempio...
?


----------



## Lorenzo Italiae

è indifferente: puoi dire senza differenze
- nel mese di gennaio
- in gennaio
- a gennaio


----------



## sabrinita85

Nualoa said:


> Si può utilizzare tutte e due preposizioni indistintamente?


Io sono solita dire "*a gennaio...*"
"In gennaio" mi sembra forzata, anche se esiste in italiano.


----------



## jazyk

> Originally Posted by *Nualoa* [URL]http://forum.wordreference.com/images/buttons/viewpost.gif[/URL]
> Si (può) possono utilizzare tutte e due le preposizioni indistintamente?


Non è sbagliata la sua frase orginale. Guardate qui.


----------



## itka

Torno a gennaio. Potrei dire : "A gennaio, mi prendo le ferie" ? O "E' arrivato a gennaio" ?


----------



## sabrinita85

itka said:


> Torno a gennaio. Potrei dire : "A gennaio, mi prendo le ferie" ? O "E' arrivato a gennaio" ?


----------



## DDT

itka said:


> Torno a gennaio. Potrei dire : "A gennaio, mi prendo le ferie" ? O "E' arrivato a gennaio" ?


In effetti sì, potresti però anche dire "è arrivato *in* gennaio" mentre usare "in" nella prima frase sarebbe corretto ma suonerebbe poco italiano

DDT


----------



## daniele712

yasemin said:


> Allora, si possono usare entrambi i modi?
> Per usare "in" non si deve usare anche la parola "mese"?
> Nel mese di gennaio, per esempio...
> ?


Le espressioni preferibili sono 
a gennaio
nel mese di gennaio.


----------



## itka

Grazie per le risposte.

Questo *"a"* mi sembra difficile. Si puo' usare con un'altra parola che il nome di un mese ?
Es. Tornerà a giovedi 
      E' venuto a primavera
      Ci vedremmo a Pasqua

Si usa tanto per il passato come per il futuro ?
     Ci siamo sposati a Giugno
      Ci sposeremmo a Giugno


----------



## daniele712

itka said:


> Grazie per le risposte.
> 
> Questo *"a"* mi sembra difficile. Si puo' usare con un'altra parola che il nome di un mese ?
> Es. Tornerà  giovedì
> E' venuto a primavera
> Ci vedremmo a Pasqua
> 
> Si usa tanto per il passato come per il futuro ?
> Ci siamo sposati a Giugno
> Ci sposeremmo a Giugno


Davanti ai giorni della settimana non devi mettere a/in
Viene venerdì  = viene venerdì prossimo 
Viene il venerdi = solitamente viene tutti i venerdì

Ci sposeremmo a giugno è un condizionale ... ci sposeremmo se.... succedesse quella determinata cosa.

Ci sposeremo a/in Giugno

Non so se conosci l'uso di 'per' in questo tipo di proposizioni può significare anche 'entro' , 'a'.
Arriverò per Natale(Gennaio) = arriverò a Natale (ma anche entro Natale)
Sarò arrivato per Natale = arriverò entro Natale (ma anche a Natale)
(Per) domani è prevista pioggia 
(Per) Giovedì sarà qui 

(Per) il 15(di x mese) me ne vado ---in questo caso 'per' è molto usato

ps in autunno in estate in inverno   ma  in/a primavera.


----------



## itka

Grazie Daniele !
Di fatti, ho sbagliato scrivendo : sposeremmo... volevo dire "sposeremo" 

Dunque posso dire : ci sposiamo *a* Giugno o ci siamo sposati *a* Giugno (anno scorso) ?

*entro*... non è cosi chiaro.
Arrivero *entro* Natale = arrivero *prima di* Natale, *per* Natale, *il giorno di* Natale ? (scusate : impossibile stasera battere gli accenti)
Sono tutti sinonimi ?

E se dico : *sono arrivata entro Natale*, che cosa dico ?


----------



## daniele712

itka said:


> Grazie Daniele !
> Di fatti, ho sbagliato scrivendo : sposeremmo... volevo dire "sposeremo"
> 
> Dunque posso dire : ci sposiamo *a* Giugno o ci siamo sposati *a* Giugno (anno scorso) ?   Si!
> 
> *entro*... non è cosi chiaro.
> Arrivero *entro* Natale = arrivero *prima di* Natale, *per* Natale, *il giorno di* Natale ? (scusate : impossibile stasera battere gli accenti)
> Sono tutti sinonimi ?
> 
> E se dico : *sono arrivata entro Natale*, che cosa dico ?



Sono stato poco chiaro, colpa mia.

'Per' in questo contesto può significare sia 'a' sia 'entro'(ma 'a' e 'entro' si usano in situazioni diverse e hanno un significato diverso).

Arriverò entro Natale significa: arriverò in un tempo compreso tra   oggi e il giorno di Natale(oggi perchè si parla di giorni ma / arriverò entro due ore : in un lasso di tempo compreso tra questo istante e le prossime due ore).
Con 'entro' come con 'a' puoi usare tutti i tempi verbali(presente passato futuro).

Arriverò a Natale significa: arriverò precisamente nel giorno di Natale(o nel periodo di Natale,durante le fesitvità natalizie).

Per si usa anche in quei casi in cui l'uso di a non è previsto

Arriverò ( per) lunedi prossimo = arriverò <precisamente> lunedì prossimo
Arriverò (per) il 15 (del mese) prossimo = arriverò <precisamente> il 15 (del mese) prossimo
<Anche in questi esempi 'per' può significare 'entro' dipende dal contesto. Saro lì (per)il 15  precisamente
E' importante che finisca il lavoro entro(o per) il 15  entro >

Spero che ora sia più comprensibile .

Ciao


----------



## itka

Chiarissimo ! 

Approffito della tua gentilezza per aggiungere un'altra domanda.

Devono finire il lavoro entro due ore
Devono finire il lavoro in due ore

Sono possibile tutt'e due queste frasi ? 

Se capisco bene, la prima significherebbe : ... due ore da adesso (sono le 9 e devono finire al massimo alle 11)
e l'altra : ... hanno due ore (da un qualsiasi momento) per finire il lavoro


----------



## tie-break

Ciao Itka!
Sono possibilissime tutte e due e i significati sono proprio quelli!






itka said:


> Chiarissimo !
> 
> Approffito della tua gentilezza per aggiungere un'altra domanda.
> 
> Devono finire il lavoro entro due ore
> Devono finire il lavoro in due ore
> 
> Sono possibile tutt'e due queste frasi ?
> 
> Se capisco bene, la prima significherebbe : ... due ore da adesso (sono le 9 e devono finire al massimo alle 11)
> e l'altra : ... hanno due ore (da un qualsiasi momento) per finire il lavoro


----------



## daniele712

tie-break said:


> Ciao Itka!
> Sono possibilissime tutte e due e i significati sono proprio quelli!


Complimenti itka per quanto stai attenta alle sfumature.
Finirà che presto ne saprai più di tutti noi!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Sono uguale le regole per le stagioni?  Ieri ho scritto ad un mio cugini in Italia: _Non sono stata in Trentino d'inverno da quando ero piccola come la tua bambina._   Però non ero affatto sicura si dovessi usato _di, in_ o _a_ prima di "inverno."   

Ciao,
Elisabetta


----------



## femmejolie

TrentinaNE said:


> Sono uguali le regole per le stagioni? Ieri ho scritto ad un mio cugino in Italia: _Non sono stata in Trentino d'inverno da quando ero piccola come la tua bambina._ Però non ero affatto sicura si dovessi aver usato _di, in_ o _a_ prima di "inverno."
> 
> Ciao,
> Elisabetta


 
Ciao, io piuttosto direi in inverno. D'inverno è anche corretto, ma fa riferimento alla durata (d'inverno = durante l'inverno)
Non ci sono stata d'inverno (=durante l'inverno)/in inverno


----------



## TrentinaNE

femmejolie said:


> Ciao, io piuttosto direi in inverno. D'inverno è anche corretto, ma fa riferimento alla durata (d'inverno = durante l'inverno)
> Non ci sono stata d'inverno (=durante l'inverno)/in inverno


Grazie, femmejolie.  Era proprio questo che intendevo dire:  sono andata in trentino solo durante l'estate o la primavera, ma mai durante l'inverno.  M piacerebbe andare per Natale qualche anno.  

Elisabetta


----------



## infinite sadness

Akire72 said:


> solitamente quando ci sono due vocali vicine si mette l'apostrofo (come in questo caso, si dice  l'apostrofo non lo apostrofo). Nel caso di tutt'e due non si sente perché è sempre una e, ma, ad esempio, si scrive l'amaca e non la amaca.


No, tutte e due non è sbagliato. In molti casi procedere all'elisione e al troncamento non è obbligatorio e dipende dalla scelta discrezionale di chi scrive.
I mesi di Luglio e di Agosto sono composti da 31 giorni.
Nel mese di Agosto si è soliti andare al mare.


----------



## femmejolie

Quote:
Originally Posted by *TrentinaNE* 
Sono uguali le regole per le stagioni? Ieri ho scritto ad un mio cugino in Italia: _Non sono stata in Trentino d'inverno da quando ero piccola come la tua bambina._ Però non ero affatto sicura si dovessi aver usato _di, in_ o _a_ prima di "inverno." 

Ciao,
Elisabetta


A mio avviso, in questo esempio io direi *in inverno*. D'inverno è corretto grammaticalmente ma in un altro contesto, fa riferimento alla durata (d'inverno = durante l'inverno)

In questo esempio, credo che non si possa dire:
"Non sono stata d'inverno (=durante l'inverno) in Trentino" 
"Non sono stata in inverno in Trentino". 
Mi pare che stare + di+ stagione non vada .Teoricamente, dovrebbe andare bene.
Inoltre, non mi suona bene "non sono stata d'inverno in Trentino".

Si può dire: "E' normale che IN inverno/D'inverno faccia freddo"
"IN inverno/ D'inverno......"

Aspettiamo i madrelingua.


----------



## infinite sadness

TrentinaNE said:


> Sono uguale le regole per le stagioni?  Ieri ho scritto ad un mio cugini in Italia: _Non sono stata in Trentino d'inverno da quando ero piccola come la tua bambina._   Però non ero affatto sicura si dovessi usato _di, in_ o _a_ prima di "inverno."
> 
> Ciao,
> Elisabetta


*"a"  *è sicuramente da evitare (l'ho sentito dire solamente davanti a primavera e per lo più in contesti poetici o letterari).

_*"di"*_ e _*"in"*_ si possono usare sempre, ma è più usato _*"in"*_

Nella frase che hai scritto tu, a mio avviso, va benissimo d'inverno, anche perchè suonerebbe male la ripetizione di _*"in"*_ a distanza così ravvicinata.


----------



## maria nicola

Io direi, e così mi era stato imposto dalle norme redazionali di una casa editrice quando traducevo guide turistiche:

in gennaio - significa ogni mese di gennaio.
Esempio: l'albergo apre in marzo e chiude in settembre.

a gennaio - significa: il prossimo gennaio.
Esempio: ci sposiamo a settembre.

E' una regola generale piuttosto meccanica, molto corretta, che forse non è strettamente necessario rispettare.


----------



## Many-

Come si deve dire???
Ha cominciato in agosto?
Ha cominciato ad agosto?
Ha cominciato nel mese di agosto??
Qual è la preposizione piu adaguata a questo?

Grazie....


----------



## gabrigabri

Many- said:


> Come si deve dice???
> Ha cominciato in agosto?è corretta ma secondo me le altre sono migliori.
> Ha cominciato ad agosto?
> Ha cominciato nel mese di agosto??
> Qual è la preposizione piu adaguata a questo?
> 
> Grazie....


----------



## Salegrosso

Nel Nord Italia si usa la preposizione _in_ in parecchi casi in cui nel Sud-Italia si usa _a,_ per esprimere tempo e moto a luogo.
Parlo in particolare di Verona e Napoli; per il Centro Italia non ho la stessa conoscenza diretta. 

Esempi:
Se comincio adesso, forse finisco in ottobre. (Nord) 
Se comincio adesso, forse finisco ad ottobre. (Sud) 

Ti accompagno in aeroporto. (Nord)
Ti accompagno all'aeroporto. (Sud)

Questa mattina devo andare in universita'. (Nord)
Questa mattina devo andare all'universita'. (Sud)


Un altro esempio di preposizioni diverse, _in/con_ per il mezzo.

Oggi vado a scuola in autobus. (Nord)
Oggi vado a scuola con l'autobus. (Sud)


----------



## marcoxx

Io di solito lascio libertà ai miei studenti di usare "in" o "a",visto che parliamo di principianti ,di solito.
Anch'io personalmente le uso entrambe,ma,essendo del sud,forse tendo ad usare più "a".

Con i mesi che iniziano per vocale,però,preferisco "in".

Non so,"in agosto" mi suona comunque meglio che "ad agosto".
Idem per quanto riguarda aprile e ottobre.


----------



## awanzi

TrentinaNE said:


> Sono uguale le regole per le stagioni?  Ieri ho scritto ad un mio cugini in Italia: _Non sono stata in Trentino d'inverno da quando ero piccola come la tua bambina._   Però non ero affatto sicura si dovessi usato se abbia dovuto usare _di, in_ o _a_ prima di "inverno."
> 
> Ciao,
> Elisabetta



Gli altri errori sono già stati corretti, ma mi sembrava opportuno correggere anche questo, visto che mi pare nessuno l'abbia fatto (il che è abbastanza strano...)


----------



## daniele712

TrentinaNE said:


> Sono uguale le regole per le stagioni?  Ieri ho scritto ad un mio cugini in Italia: _Non sono stata in Trentino d'inverno da quando ero piccola come la tua bambina._   Però non ero affatto sicura si se dovessi usatore _di, in_ o _a_ prima di "inverno." (in alternativa se avessi dovuto usare)
> 
> Ciao,
> Elisabetta


Questi gli unici erori del post di Trentina mentre il post che mi precede è totalmente sbagliato.


Quanto al post di many confermo quanto detto da altri, sono valide tutte e tre le espressioni in pratica è impossibile stabilre una preferenza tra le stesse.

Daniele


----------



## Alessandro_Persia

Ho visto che c'è già qualche post sull'argomento, ma nulla di complessivo, quindi mi è sembrato bene lanciare una discussione sull'uso delle preposizioni con i mesi e gli anni.

Come giudicate la (s)correttezza delle seguenti espressioni?

- L'iniziativa è stata lanciata *nell'aprile del 2000*
- L'iniziativa è stata lanciata *in aprile 2000*
- L'iniziativa è stata lanciata *nell'aprile 2000*
- L'iniziativa è stata lanciata *in aprile del 2000*

- L'incontro svoltosi *in settembr*e
- L'incontro svoltosi *a settembre*

Poi, non so se ci sono anche altre formulazioni analoghe che possono confondere. Credo che nessuno abbia dubbi su:

- *Nel 2006*, è stato fondato il primo gruppo 
- *In 2006*, è stato fondato il primo gruppo 
- *2006*, è stato fondato il primo gruppo


----------



## Akire72

TrentinaNE said:


> Sono uguale le regole per le stagioni? Ieri ho scritto ad un mio cugini in Italia: _Non sono stata in Trentino d'inverno da quando ero piccola come la tua bambina._ Però non ero affatto sicura si dovessi usato _*se avrei dovuto usare *di, in_ o _a_ prima di "inverno."
> 
> Ciao,
> Elisabetta



Non è condizionale passato in questo caso???


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Buongiono a tutti.
Beh, visto che abbiamo deciso di darci all'archeologia e alla raccolta "porta a porta" dei rifiuti refusi di Trentina, vediamo di bonificare per bene:

Sono uguali Le regole per le stagioni sono le stesse? Ieri ho scritto ad un mio cugino in Italia: _Non sono stata in Trentino d'inverno da quando ero piccola come la tua bambina._ Però non ero affatto sicura si dovessi usato della preposizione da usare _prima di "inverno": __di_, _in_, o _a_.

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## pizzi

Sui rapporti tra preposizioni e stagioni: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=244868&highlight=primavera


----------



## longplay

Nualoa said:


> Si può utilizzare tutte e due preposizioni indistintamente?



Domanda: NELL'aprile DEL 2000 o NELL'aprile 2000 ? Si possono o si devono usare le due proposizioni contemporaneamente ? Risposta : è meglio usarle tutte e due; aprile 2000
è un po' burocratico, da relazione (rapporto),elenco fatto seguendo il calendario.


----------

